# Grouper Mediterranean



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Made this last night. Some of the best fish I've ever cooked.

http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1645,155191-242194,00.html


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

No pics?


----------

